# Florida GTO Owners



## IdirecTV4u (Sep 23, 2004)

Anybody here from Florida? I'm in Northwest Broward county. Any GTO clubs that get together down here?

:cool


----------



## JoeyD (Dec 31, 2004)

*Florida GTO*

Hey there - I just bought a 2004 GTO on 12/10. It is also phantom black with anthracite interior, 6-sp, chromed stocked wheels. Im from Manatee County, south of Tampa. Would also like to find out about other GTO owners here in Florida. Let's see what happens.

Joe


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Largo here arty:


----------



## narpets (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm in Pensacola. The local dealer had 9 GTO's at the beginning of the month, all sold by the 27th. Looks like the incentives worked...


----------



## golfgoat (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm in Lake Wales. Bought mine the week before Christmas. Got rear ended on the 28th. My pulse red 6 speed should be out fo the shop in February.


----------



## tommy (Dec 15, 2004)

*Gainesville*

bought my black on black in sept. 3000 miles, and one road trip to Ft Lauderdale


----------



## 04black6mt (Jan 5, 2005)

Im in Venice, FL. I just got a Black w/ red interior 6speed during GMs "giveaway," picked it up on the 5th (in SC  ) and now have 1200 miles on it!


----------



## chilipepperracing (Jan 16, 2005)

*Sebring World Challenge Gt March 18*

Come visit the Autosport Development paddock and see the debute of our 2 2005 GTOs. Sebrings World Challenge GT race is on Friday March 18....the 12 hours of Sebring begings on Saturday. Please stop by and say "Hello" and get a close view of these brand NEW beasts!

Jim Osborn
Chili Pepper Racing


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

Pensacola here. I have seen a couple around town but haven't talked with any of them yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

*red goat*

tampa here!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbados Blue (Jan 16, 2005)

It's nice to have a place that we can come to and talk about the gto.
I bought my barbados blue automatic on July 1st 04. Just found out that there were only 302 manufactured this year and for 05 barbados blue will not be a color available. Maybe it will be a little rare down the road, I hope. Only have 3,000 miles on it so far. Don't drive it a lot. I will say it's unreal to have people at red lights roll their windows down and say "nice car" or a thumbs up. It is really kind of impressive that you own a car that there weren't that many made.


In goat heaven!!

Vero Beach


----------



## IdirecTV4u (Sep 23, 2004)

:agree I'm with you Barbados.... I have also had a bunch of people give the thumbs up. I love that the production numbers are low.


----------



## BLACK05GTO (Feb 6, 2005)

Black 05 6 Speed GTO <------- Fort Myers area 

Hey guys


----------



## WMTJ (Feb 27, 2005)

ArmyRctr04GTO said:


> Pensacola here. I have seen a couple around town but haven't talked with any of them yet.



Deltona, FL here.

BTW: This car is awesome!


----------



## supsan (Mar 2, 2005)

Lake Worth Boyton area here. 2005 Black/red 6m only seen one other in my area.


----------



## BurnsOut (Feb 28, 2005)

Miami, Florida

05 black gto red interior 6 speed

anyone else from Miami , South Florida?


----------



## Kruul (Jan 14, 2005)

Jacksonville....I've seen a couple 04's around here but havent talked to any of them yet.


----------



## greg'sgoat (Mar 19, 2005)

rockledge, near cocoa beach. i have only seen some '04s around here, no 05's, im the only 1. i love getting looks from all the people around here, its great.


----------



## hardcore (May 3, 2005)

Yellow jacket 04 Jacksonville


----------



## edecker455 (May 11, 2005)

Another Jacksonville GTO here....Torrid Red/Black Auto


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

:cheers Palm Beach Gardens here. We need to set up a meet somewhere. I traded in my Lightning for my 05 Goat and I love it. We used to get together and meet with our Lightnings and I would love to see some other Goats and meet people.


----------



## 10 BEERS (Feb 9, 2005)

Tampa FL here. Transplant from Deltona. 04 A4 silver bought New in Jan 05. Now has 6700 miles on it and I love it.


----------



## Felix C. (May 18, 2005)

*Florida GTO meet in Naples, Florida on May 21st,2005*

Hello Everyone,

A number of GTOs(sixteen at last count) and 2 CTS-Vs are getting together in Naples on Saturday, May 21st. Thought some of you folks in the area or within driving distance may also wish to attend. Folks are driving in from Miami and other east Florida locales. Hope some who frequent this site may wish to attend. 

East Naples Community Park 
3500 Thomasson Drive, Naples 34112-6642 
Phone: 793-4414 
Fax: 793-7358 

time: 12pm - 4pm

http://www.colliergov.net/parks/col...mmunitypark.htm

Here isone of the links from another GTO Site: 

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23636

Sorry for the short notice. Really would be nice to have as many GTOs and CTS-Vs as possible there. 

Regards,

FC

nb: Please RSVP on this site or at LS1GTO.com if already a member there.


----------



## IdirecTV4u (Sep 23, 2004)

Man I wish I read this post earlier I would have driven over to Naples! Love it over there. oh well... we need a meet on the south east coast,. I'm with 05Goat. Anything going on in south florida...from the Palm Beaches to Miami? I live in the middle so either is good.


----------



## Felix C. (May 18, 2005)

The meet went extremely well. Many different iterations of the 2004 GTO were present. There was also one 2005. SE Florida folk did meet approximately four weeks ago at Aventura Mall near Dade/Broward border. There were six GTOs and two CTS-Vs. Recommend Tower Shops in Broward as the most likely place to meet GTOs on any given Friday evening. I believe it is 5pm-9pm.


----------



## Felix C. (May 18, 2005)

Another GTO event for SE Florida folks. Dyno day at Lujan Motorsports in Miami. Near the Dolphin Mall. See link at http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22611
Please RSVP in the thread if you wish to attend. Kindly note the fees involved.


----------



## GTO676 (Jun 6, 2005)

Bradenton, FL (Near St.Pete) checkin in, love my goat!! It just got rear ended though, another 2 weeks with out it..


----------



## SSN GTO (May 22, 2005)

Another Black on Black 05 In Bradenton


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Fort Lauderdale. I think I've seen you! lol


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

New to the forum too! Clearwater, Fl.(Tampa). Would like to get together as well. On Friday nights, they have a hotrod and muscle car get together at a place called Biff Burger(very old school, I know) in St. Petersburg on 49th st n. Beers, burgers, and bar-b-que. Always packed, get there early. :cheers


----------



## Jim Parsons (Jun 20, 2005)

05 6 speed yellow. live in port st. lucie. looking for club or get together with other performance car owners.
thanks jim


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

West Palm beach here


----------



## gtosenior (Jul 10, 2005)

*Florida*

From Bradenton, bought mine two weeks ago.


----------



## jjw3477 (Jul 19, 2005)

Aventura which is basically north miami here.


----------



## Foster'sguy (Jul 17, 2005)

Plantation here.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (May 7, 2005)

Jacksonville


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

05 impulse blue 4spd with 2000 miles in melbourne
i go to doubles every wednesday if anyone local has one ill be there tonight


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

supsan said:


> Lake Worth Boyton area here. 2005 Black/red 6m only seen one other in my area.



If you come to Lakeland, Fl, you'll see another!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

vnamvet said:


> If you come to Lakeland, Fl, you'll see another!


Were practically neighbors, Mt Dora here. I'll let you know next time i run to the track.


----------



## benh818 (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeh, Im down here at University of Miami...


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> Were practically neighbors, Mt Dora here. I'll let you know next time i run to the track.



Sure.............since I work for Lakeland Harley Davidson, I have Wednesdays and Sundays off. (Never Sat!)

Craig


----------



## Boomerdog (Sep 25, 2005)

Miami here and new to the forum...I have a 67...I guess that counts


----------



## ColdOnes (Aug 13, 2005)

New Tampa here... specifically in Meadow Pointe. I've seen a yellow, black, and red GTO in this area. Anybody on this board ?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

ColdOnes said:


> New Tampa here... specifically in Meadow Pointe. I've seen a yellow, black, and red GTO in this area. Anybody on this board ?


Hi ColdOnes,

My friend lives up there, says he sees them up there. Popular car in New Tampa too bad you have to drive it up and down that POS BB Downs. Drives me nutz when I go over to his place. I am kind of disappointed I have met 4 other GTO guys on the road and gave all of them this forum address, even left a biz card under the wiper of a yellow 04 at clearwater beach to no avail. Glad to have you around.


----------



## Ruben1210 (Sep 23, 2005)

hi guys, new to the forum... i have an 05 gto that currently getting a new vortech kit installed on it. hope to see some of you all on the streets! see avatar for pic


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Hey Ruben, I know it's a trek to FTL from Mia but why don't ya head up to the Tower Shops this Friday!


----------



## MAKPerformance (Sep 27, 2005)

Ruben1210 said:


> i have an 05 gto that currently getting a new vortech kit installed on it.



its still in the shop... but when its done youll definitely find him on the streets.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

When did Vortech release a kit for the LS2?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> When did Vortech release a kit for the LS2?


Thats what I was going to ask.


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

MAK performance web doesn't EVEN show anything from Vortech....... :lol:


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Maybe their adapting an 04 kit considering how similiar the layout is. There's nothing on Vortech's site about an 05 version so far.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Maybe their adapting an 04 kit considering how similiar the layout is. There's nothing on Vortech's site about an 05 version so far.


Isnt the show stopper for blowers on the LS2 the programming?


----------



## MAKPerformance (Sep 27, 2005)

our website is currently under construction and we are adding things every day, which is why vortech isnt listed on our site, we are actually pretty new to the internet front altogether.


----------



## MAKPerformance (Sep 27, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Isnt the show stopper for blowers on the LS2 the programming?



one monkey doesnt stop a show


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I'd say that's more the size of a Gorilla sized beast to tame! A monkey would be that a bolt hole doesn't line up.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

MAKPerformance said:


> one monkey doesnt stop a show


I dont understand. How are you going to get around that?


----------



## MAKPerformance (Sep 27, 2005)

magic MAK Performance elves crawl into the tailpipes and then abunch of noises sound off and next thing you know, the computer problem is solved


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Hmm, I wonder if they've got Green Cards!! LOL


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

They didn't go out of business did they? Call your credit card company quick!!


----------



## MAKPerformance (Sep 27, 2005)

one: all of us were born here in this country, except for kiko, who is probably more technically skilled than half the south florida field. 
two: no, we have been mak performance for 15 years, no we dont steal from people either.
three:when more detailed information is available to the public ill keep you posted, meantime just keep checkin out our website and checkin us out here.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

I was only referring to the elves mate, not you guys!


----------



## MAKPerformance (Sep 27, 2005)

no i understand, it was funny as hell to me. but just wanted to let it be known that we arent a bunch of dumbasses rigging an 04 kit for 05.. our company is currently working closely with vortech and diablosport on this kit. when more informational is available for disclosure as far as exact numbers and install pics and finish product details, youll know from us or from vortech but most likely from both.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

That's cool, it was all in jest. I have an odd sence of humor. LOL Well keep us informed, I may take a ride down to your shop here soon. I used to live in Hialeah, I didn't speak spanish so I didn't understand em when they asked me to move.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

MAKPerformance said:


> no i understand, it was funny as hell to me. but just wanted to let it be known that we arent a bunch of dumbasses rigging an 04 kit for 05.. our company is currently working closely with vortech and diablosport on this kit. when more informational is available for disclosure as far as exact numbers and install pics and finish product details, youll know from us or from vortech but most likely from both.


Maybe when your done with that you can do something with Procharger to light a fire under that project.


----------



## MAKPerformance (Sep 27, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Maybe when your done with that you can do something with Procharger to light a fire under that project.




 sounds good


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Picked it up two hours before the "employee discount" expired.........Clermont, FL


JET


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

golfgoat said:


> I'm in Lake Wales. Bought mine the week before Christmas. Got rear ended on the 28th. My pulse red 6 speed should be out fo the shop in February.


We are building a new 30,000 sq. ft. Harley-Davidson store in Lake Wales!

See ya!


----------



## Ruben1210 (Sep 23, 2005)

Car is almost done se you guys soon!


----------



## MAKPerformance (Sep 27, 2005)

the car is coming strong, should be on the street by the end of the month. i think ruben is about ready to soil himself with the anxiety


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

Just picked mine up 9/29/05, MacClenny Fl. :cheers


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

*Signing in*

New to this forum

05 Cyclone Gray M6

J'ville for me.


----------



## ColdOnes (Aug 13, 2005)

Any newcomers in the New Tampa area ? Just saw someone picked up a new 05 with 18's in my neighborhood (Glenham). Also seen a yellow with a large black stripe on the side heading down I-75 south the other day...


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

I live in Carrollwood and drive an '05 Quicksilver m6.

I saw the '04 yellow with the black stripe yesterday going down Fletcher. Nice guy. Honked and waved.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm not in Florida but will be comming down to Pensacola from 21 Feb to 30 March for a class. I will be bringing the GOAT! If anyone wants to schedule a get together, let me know. Would be nice to hang out with fellow GTO owners while I'm there. Will have family in Navarre (west of Ft Walton Beach), and in Orlando so we'll be back and forth between both. Also LA (lower Alabama).

See you guys then.


----------



## in_burrito (Dec 5, 2005)

This has been revived huh? I'm a Lauderdale Goat but I spend most of my weekends at my girlfriend's house in Boca.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

St. Petersburg!


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

05' Silver GTO 


Orlando, Florida (UCF Area I attend Full Sail) And I cruise around Miami, Florida 1 weekend a month around the Aventura area (Home Sweet Home)


----------



## hssaini (Jul 9, 2005)

05 CGM, MN6

Wesley Chapel, FL

Rob


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Titusville:cheers


----------



## DNYBOY7 (Feb 1, 2006)

New here too. 2005 Silver GTO. Live in Boynton Beach. AutoX junkie.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Coral Springs, Fl Goat here new 05


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Jacksonville....06 Spice Red A4


----------



## Trukcrazy (Feb 16, 2006)

*Gulf Breeze here*

Gulf Breeze/ Pensacola are. We just bought our 2005 GTO this month. New with 107 miles on it. MBM,BLK,A4,18s.


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Riviera Beach here.


----------



## mbryan (Jan 27, 2006)

Key West, 04 Phantom Black M6. 
Would love to here from some other Conchs out there.


----------



## XGTO (Mar 2, 2006)

*South Florida*

Hialeah here, I think I'm the only one in Hialeah for now ,please contact me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Hehateme (Feb 19, 2006)

Jacksonville!!

06 A4 Spice w/ 18's

HHM


----------



## 420GTO (Mar 20, 2006)

well im in pembroke pines but i spend alot of time in hialeah/miami lakes. 04 pbm


----------



## MyGTO (May 11, 2006)

05 Torrid Red in Satellite Beach =)


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

any palm beach GTOs want to hit hooters friday?


----------



## quantim0 (May 27, 2006)

Hey everyone. I just got my new 06 GTO IBM/Blue. I live in Palm Bay and would like to hang out with fellow minded car guys anytime. Hopefully a club or something will pop up, or already has.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

'05 Impulse Blue on blue M6 with 18's in Key West. Usually drive up to Orlando once a month or so and would love to hang out with some other Goat owners.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

Daytona Beach 
I hope to see you all at the Turky Rod Run this fall


----------



## DKR_GTO (Oct 10, 2006)

From Hardee/Highlands county area here!!


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

fort myers area, we started a get together on fri nights at beef-o-bradys on colonial blvd. and fowler st. 7pm if any one interested in coming.


----------



## golfgoat (Dec 22, 2004)

vnamvet said:


> We are building a new 30,000 sq. ft. Harley-Davidson store in Lake Wales!
> 
> See ya!


I was down 27 a couple months ago, it didn't look open yet. Is it open now?


----------



## Felix C. (May 18, 2005)

*GTO Track Day in Bradenton in January 2007*

Is everyone here aware of the GTO Track Day at the Bradenton 1/4 mile track in January 2007?


----------



## kevinakaq (Oct 3, 2006)

that's good to know Felix...i was driving to Bradenton every weekend while back myself for my gf. Living in north end of tampa now. Would be great to meet up with some fellow GTO owners. Hmmm only other GTO i saw was near Anna Maria Island (red) while i was down there..matter of fact it inspired me to make my purchase.


----------



## Felix C. (May 18, 2005)

*GTO Track Day in Bradenton in January 2007*

Ok did not wish link to another site but this is a good GTO only event.

Kindly visit SE Region forum at www.ls1gto.com and lock for the 2nd Annual GTO Track Day boldface header. 

GTOs only track day. There were 75 GTOs there last year. More are expected this year. 

Registration required.


----------



## kenbidwell (Dec 17, 2006)

*Another Newbie:*

Please add me to the Florida list. I am in Lutz, FL just outside Tampa. 
2006 IBM A4 18" only two weeks old. Would love to get together with other GTO owners in the Tampa area.

Ken


----------



## cammed06 (Dec 12, 2006)

All of us in Northwest Florida should get together at Holt (Emerals Coast Dragway), when they open back up. Or a cruise in Destin or P-cola.


----------



## finaticmw (Dec 21, 2006)

*Daytona Beach*

Daytona Beach here, Spice Red 06 Auto. Great rided.


----------



## Joneswayne (Jan 8, 2007)

*Tampa*

Lets start our own FL Club. Meet in central FL... Orlando???
[email protected]


----------



## Joneswayne (Jan 8, 2007)

*Tampa here....*

arty:


----------



## GTO831 (Feb 11, 2007)

We, husband and I, are in the Tampa area also.
Have a speed/performance shop on Fowler Ave.

We have to schedule a meet / dinner sometime to get to know some of you.
Just had a big one last night. With Gators in Gainesville, and BMP and Orlando, we will be busy for the next few weeks but maybe we can figure something out to get together.
Tracy


----------



## sl2racer (Dec 2, 2006)

new here.
05 black gto 6 speed with 13000 miles.
live in holiday about 25 minutes from tampa.


----------



## 02MillenniumVette (Dec 3, 2006)

Im in the Destin area but Im not a GTO owner, just an admirer for the time being.  




Noraku_6.0L said:


> 05' Silver GTO
> 
> 
> Orlando, Florida (UCF Area I attend Full Sail) And I cruise around Miami, Florida 1 weekend a month around the Aventura area (Home Sweet Home)


I went to Full Sail also. That place has changed a lot since I went there. I graduated in '02.


----------



## I_AV8_4U (Apr 24, 2007)

Another new Goat herder in Central FL...Orlando! Have an '06 Torid M6 18s that would love the company of other Goats (or Vetts, I guess). I second the notion of a CFL club starting. Maybe meet at the drags in Bithlo?! Of course it would more fun for me to travel further! 
Somebody chime in with a meeting place...sounds like we have enough participants.
Troy


----------



## captmunch (May 5, 2007)

I have 2004 gto i live in punta gorda.


----------



## Tampa GTO (Apr 5, 2007)

I live in the Town n Country area. Bought my 06 Spice M6 in March, 1300 miles on it now.


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Orlando*

If Miami could get a gathering going, Why can't Orlando? I have seen a few GTO's, but nobody has tint, pipes etc. Do I stand alone Orlando?


----------



## jim2527 (May 28, 2007)

Tampa, FL (New Tampa) Just picked up an '06 with 10K on the clock. Blue A4.


----------



## germanchris85 (Mar 20, 2007)

Boca Raton FL... 2004 GTO A4 red. we need to all get together and drive around in packs and terrorize mustang GTs, 350z and G35 lol!!! no seriously it would be awesome if we could get something started


----------



## Tony0131 (Sep 18, 2006)

Davie here


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

I love eating those Mustangs!!! We need to figure something out, but the rod run sounds like a winner..we should be able to get 30 goats there.



germanchris85 said:


> Boca Raton FL... 2004 GTO A4 red. we need to all get together and drive around in packs and terrorize mustang GTs, 350z and G35 lol!!! no seriously it would be awesome if we could get something started


----------



## IR GTO (Jan 5, 2007)

*Orlando meet Aug 18*

Ok everybody I see alot of people have been talking about getting a GTO meet in Orlando/Central Florida...so here it goes, lets set up a meet on AUG. 18th, thats a Saturday! Anyone interested send me a PM and we will get a time and place figured out. we really need to get this together and have a little fun!!!


----------



## SezzyGTO (Jul 29, 2007)

Eating mustangs is alot of fun. I dont this state has enough g35's though. I just moved down to sunny isle from Jersey this last week. I saw you mentioned that there is a miami group?


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

*We never did this Meet thing!!*

New Years Goat Meet?


----------



## Goat Runner (Jul 30, 2009)

I second a newyears goat meet. Runnin an 04 GTO with 80K on the odo and still running strong!


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

For all of you GTO owners in the tampa area you are welcome to stop by the shop anytime and we can give you a tour of the facility. You can also buy products directly from us.


----------



## PontiacGoat (Jan 29, 2010)

2004 A4 w/ 23,000 miles on it in West Cocoa


----------



## GoatingAround (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm in Broward County and loving my recent acquisition. A beautiful 2005 Pontiac GTO with only 9,500 miles. Its Phantom Black Metallic exterior goes great with its red interior, and the red stitching is the icing on the cake for my gear shifter on the 6 speed transmission.

Its a love/hate thing with not having seen a GTO much if any at all around here. I love having a car that not everyone has(IE Mustang GT), but I would also love to see if there is a local GTO club that gets together at all. Im working on getting some pics uploaded to the site, so I can share my newest prized possession. Thanks in advance for any information on GTO clubs in/around Broward County, South Florida.


----------



## john g (Apr 11, 2010)

*boca*

hey! 2005 autocross quicksilver, boca raton, florida:shutme


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

<Look over there< South East Broward County. I didn't look all the way through this thread but I don't think there are many of us down here. There's a red one in Hallandale and a Yellow one in front of the School on Dania Beach Blvd plus another IBM in Dania. I've seen a Black and a Yellow one out in Pembroke Pines. A black and a silver one in Emerald Hills. My friend Scott says there's TWO white GTOs in town. I had to explain to him that they were a custom job. He works for a major towing company so he gets around plus there is a black one on his street. There is also an IBM in Clewiston. I saw a guy with a yellow one at the Advanced auto on Stirling and I-95. I saw a IBM in west Dade. The bartender at Cheers dates a guy that has a silver one with Lambo doors. I drive a fuel tanker so I get around a bit but only at night.
That makes 13 that I've seen / heard about in a year.


----------



## Senshi (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I don't know if I´m in the correct thread but maybe you can help me out. 

I want to buy a 06 PBM M6 GTO with balck interiour in the Florida area. 

Because I´m from Germany it's a little bit hard for me to look by myself but I have an Importer down there who's looking at car auctions for above mentioned GTO. 

So my questions are. Do you sell or know anyone who's selling his 06 PBM M6 GTO with balck interiour in Florida?

Do you think my Importer will find something at this car auctions or isn't this a place for GTO's?

I would really appreciate if you could help me at this case.

Thanks,

Flo


----------



## Felix C. (May 18, 2005)

I do not know anyone selling a GTO but ebay, autotrader, or craigslist or the online ways to check even from Germany.


----------



## muscleT (Dec 20, 2006)

*new to MIA*

Just moved down from Nashville ,TN to MIA. i have a 06 torrid red a4 with minor upgrades. Any local meets or weekly car gatherings around town?


----------



## Felix C. (May 18, 2005)

Tower Shops at University Drive and I-595.
Hundreds of cars meet. Every Friday night.
Tower Shops Car Show Pictures - Weekly Event Held In Davie, FL


----------



## derekgto (Jan 18, 2011)

me and some friends are starting one in the tampa bay area and all surrounding areas like brandon, bradenton, orlando, sarasota. and everything else that gto owners wanna travel from right now there are just a few other owners that have joined us but we need to make this huge people. lets start what could be the biggest gto fan club in the world..... TRUE STORY FLORIDA HAS THE MOST OF ALL NEW GTO'S PRODUCED so lets prove it and get to gether hit me up 


:agree


----------



## derekgto (Jan 18, 2011)

me and some friends are starting one in the tampa bay area and all surrounding areas like brandon, bradenton, orlando, sarasota. and everything else that gto owners wanna travel from right now there are just a few other owners that have joined us but we need to make this huge people. lets start what could be the biggest gto fan club in the world..... TRUE STORY FLORIDA HAS THE MOST OF ALL NEW GTO'S PRODUCED so lets prove it and get to gether hit me up


----------

